# Слетели настройки, не могу подключить пк



## Petr Belkin (15.08.2021)

Доброго времени суток, стоял роутер "D-link DIR-300", да старый и не очень, но много лет он справлялся, бабушка жаловалась на вечные отваливания, итд, приобрел "TP-Link Archer C-6", поставил, подключил также 2 компа по кабелю, и все гаджеты, итог: работает отлично, мои 100мбит он дает стабильно, правда в соседней комнате начинаются пляски, но в близи все ок, также отвалился один комп и ни в какую не могу его подключить ни к старому, ни к новому роутеру, через айпи в браузере тоже ни как, сброс делал через командную строку и через кнопку... помогите подскажите пожалуйста, не знаю где искать решение!
Всем добра!


----------



## Fox (16.08.2021)

Сетевая карта не исправна или провод перетоптан? Мало конкретики..


----------



## Petr Belkin (17.08.2021)

Fox сказал(а):


> Сетевая карта не исправна или провод перетоптан? Мало конкретики..


просто отключил один роутер от компа, подключил другой, и все. теперь ни один ни второй (роутер)
 комп не видит, от слова совсем


----------



## Petr Belkin (17.08.2021)

Fox сказал(а):


> Сетевая карта не исправна или провод перетоптан? Мало конкретики..


Провода 2 шт, с обоими так происходит


----------



## staxikk (17.08.2021)

Petr Belkin сказал(а):


> Провода 2 шт, с обоими так происходит


Если есть возможность проверь с дискретной сетевухой. Если будет так же то попробуй еще дрова обновить.


----------



## Petr Belkin (17.08.2021)

staxikk сказал(а):


> Если есть возможность проверь с дискретной сетевухой. Если будет так же то попробуй еще дрова обновить.


нет другой сетевой, только встроенная, которая молчит, хочу сделать из флешки виртуальный диск и попробовать запуститься на ней, там будут по дефолту параметры и узнаю, сетевой хана или на программном уровне


----------

